# Oliva Cain Cain Habano Cigar Review - What a cigar should be



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A really nice, full bodied smoke! Medium spice throughout with a strong ash and lots of smoke. Good draw and excellent burn, I found virtually noth...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Habano Cigar Review - What a cigar should be


----------

